# drowning at wb today



## LeoRn (May 21, 2008)

There was a horrible accident at WB today.Boat went down. One man drowned. Another still missing. A teenage boy made it out ok. Thats all I know.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

It is sad start to the season.

By Diane Smith

and Matt Fredmonsky

Record-Courier staff writers

An 18-year-old Akron man is dead after drowning at West Branch State Park Friday afternoon.

Portage County Sheriff David Doak said the incident could have quickly become a double drowning because the victim, who could not swim, tried to pull one of the girls he was swimming with under the water.

David Stoneking and two female teenagers were swimming at the state parks beach, near the border of Charlestown and Paris townships, when Stoneking disappeared beneath the surface of the Michael J. Kirwan Reservoir at about 1:30 p.m. 

John Wilder, manager of West Branch State Park, released a statement saying divers from the Portage County Water Rescue Team had located Stonekings body in 22 feet of water at about 5 p.m.

Witnesses said the teens were trying to swim from a point near the beach across a shallow cove to another point on the waters edge. The area is not a designated swimming area and has a steep drop off  something that Stoneking might not have known when he went into the water, Doak said.

He was pulling her under, Doak said. It was fortunate that she got away. As bad as it was, it could have been a double drowning.

After escaping from Stonekings grasp, the female swam to shore and flagged down another car in the parking lot, whose occupants called for help.

Tom Decker, an investigator with the Portage County Coroners Office, said an autopsy on Stoneking would be performed by the Summit County Medical Examiners Office.

Decker said the water temperature was between 50 and 60 degrees. It was raining hard at the time, Doak said.

Doak said the girls probably were not aware that Stoneking could not swim.

Authorities searched by boat first before sending three divers into the water.

The mans family had been notified and was en route to the park by 3:30 p.m. 

Metro Life Flight landed at the park at about 2 p.m. and was on standby until the helicopter left at 3:30.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Isn't that article from last year? Yesterdays drowning involved a capsized boat and three gentlemen one a 14yr old who swam to safety.
The beach swimmers drowning posted above was from last year.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Eliminator said:


> Isn't that article from last year? Yesterdays drowning involved a capsized boat and three gentlemen one a 14yr old who swam to safety.
> The beach swimmers drowning posted above was from last year.


That story is actually nearly two years old. Stoneking drowned in May of 09.

Brief story here:
http://www.recordpub.com/news/article/5019323

It doesn't say anything about a drowning being declared, but it certainly doesn't look promising.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm glad I didn't go out yesterday - i heard there were small craft advisory's on in-land lakes.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

This morning's Record Courier said a boat went down at WB..A 14 year old boy swam to shore and had someone make a cell phone call..Two men were still in the boat..Then it said a young man found one of the others in the water..The County Coroner's office said there were no reports of any deaths related to the incident as of 10 p.m. Sunday night..Search for the missing man was called off at 10:30 p.m... The search was to resume this morning..As I read the newspaper article one man was rescued and one is still missing...Should have never been on the lake with the high winds out there..Hope for the best but it does not look good....Rangerjulie will be able to tell us more I am sure.....JIM....CL....


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope everything turns out for the best but that does not sound good. people need to use a little common sense with the weather though. yesterday was no day to be out on the water. even if they had life jackets, that doesnt help with the cold water


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's an update from the Canton Repository. One man has drowned and another is missing; a teenage boy was able to swim to shore.

Saturday was NOT the day to be on the water. Lifejackets would have saved all three... 

Uniontown area man dies in boating accident

Bob


----------



## rucaradio (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.cantonrep.com/news/x1798434414/Uniontown-area-man-dies-in-boating-accident

I was on West Branch from about 1:30 - 5 PM yesterday. The waves in the main part of the lake were some of the worst I've seen @ Kirwan - about 3 - 3 1/2 feet. I remarked to my fishing buddy I was glad to have my 19.5' cabin cruiser and not a small fishing boat.

I didn't see anyone in distress or anything out of the ordinary... but because of the conditions I wasn't all over the lake either. I launched at the camp grounds, zipped across to by the swim beach, then headed back to Jay lake.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That's gonna be ever so hard for that young boy to get over, knowing his father drowned and he couldn't help. I really feel for the youngster and the family!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

snake69 said:


> That's gonna be ever so hard for that young boy to get over, knowing his father drowned and he couldn't help. I really feel for the youngster and the family!


X2

Something the young man will never forget. My thoughts and prayers to the families of all involved.

It was just over a year ago that I helped recover a man that was found at Mogadore. He had no life jacket. Please use your brain fishing this time of year guys! The water is still too cold out there!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is an update from Fox News. God be with these gentlemen.

http://www.fox8.com/news/wjw-news-kirwan-reservoir-missing-boater,0,7878683.story


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

thelatrobe33 said:


> X2
> 
> Something the young man will never forget. My thoughts and prayers to the families of all involved.
> 
> It was just over a year ago that I helped recover a man that was found at Mogadore. He had no life jacket. Please use your brain fishing this time of year guys! The water is still too cold out there!


That's why I stayed away from boating yesterday. Such a sad story.

Agreed! Even with a life jacket, hypothermia will set in pretty quickly.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> That's why I stayed away from boating yesterday. Such a sad story.
> 
> Agreed! Even with a life jacket, hypothermia will set in pretty quickly.


I believe they say you have a 50/50 shot of lasting 15 minutes in water 50 degrees or below. I snagged a Mustang automatic PFD over the winter to wear when I'm alone and the water is cold.


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats terrible...my heart goes out to the kid and their family...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's another link:

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...OL-?SITE=WCMHTV&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just left the scene. They recovered the second guy today.

Very sad situation. Even though the outcome was tragic, the 13 year old who ran for help is still a hero. He did all he could to save the others. 

Condolences to the families who are involved.

Please be safe on the water. I'd rather do a story on a family having a great day on the lake rather than what I had to see today. Very tragic.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Prayers go out to boy and family!


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

This was a TRAGEDY. Three guys in a 14 foot boat, 3 foot waves, no lifejackets - two lost their lives. PLEASE, check the conditions BEFORE you go out and WEAR your lifejacket.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> This morning's Record Courier said a boat went down at WB..A 14 year old boy swam to shore and had someone make a cell phone call..Two men were still in the boat..Then it said a young man found one of the others in the water..The County Coroner's office said there were no reports of any deaths related to the incident as of 10 p.m. Sunday night..Search for the missing man was called off at 10:30 p.m... The search was to resume this morning..As I read the newspaper article one man was rescued and one is still missing...Should have never been on the lake with the high winds out there..Hope for the best but it does not look good....Rangerjulie will be able to tell us more I am sure.....JIM....CL....


Guys, this is the kind of work I hate to do. I was on the boat with the sonar and ROV and we found the young man in 24' of water at about 1pm. So many things went wrong about this tragedy that should have never happened. First, the weather was not good for boating of any kind let alone in a 14' bass boat. The wind threw the waves up to 3 feet, and within minutes of launching their boat took on water. Second, they should have been wearing their lifejackets. The young man we recovered today would have had a chance if he had worn one. Then last, it was reported that they launched at around 6pm last night - too late to be going out on a boat during rough weather. I ask each and every one of you to please be safe, wear your lifejacket and check the conditions before going out. I would rather see you guys out there pulling in a big one than me having to pull you out of the water. Fish Safe.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

My heart felt prayer's go out to the familie's that lost there loved ones...No fish is worth the price these two men paid ..Rangerjulie I would not want to be in your shoe's at this time..I recovered one body in my lifetime and I never want to go through it again..I was only 15 years old at the time..Something you never forget..And as Big Daddy said the young man is a hero he did everything he could do to try to save these men..Alway's use common sense and wear your life jacket in rough weather..Prayer's to the families...JIM....CL....


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

Big Daddy is right... That kid is a hero for what he did despite the terrible tragedy that occurred . That poor kid will need a lot of support. 
As for the Saudi student that was found , I heard he was an outstanding person who will be greatly missed. My neighbors are three Saudi exchange students who are a great group of Guys and I'm sure their friend was just as special. Terrible tragedy that will make me think twice about when/where/how I go out on the water.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I had one of my customers stop in today who spoke to the 3 guys while they were putting their boat in the water. He said he told them they were asking for trouble and stand a good chance of not making it back period. With strong winds,3+ foot waves, cold outside and water temps, 3 guys in a shallow 14' boat. That's a recipe for disaster on any body of water.How much fun could they have had if they did make it back safely?................Mark


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Big Daddy said:


> Just left the scene. They recovered the second guy today.
> 
> Very sad situation. Even though the outcome was tragic, the 13 year old who ran for help is still a hero. He did all he could to save the others.
> 
> ...


x2....I will keep these guys in my prayers....


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

May God bless this boy ......


----------



## GreenNitro (Apr 17, 2008)

So very tragic. My thoughts and prayers go out to their families.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Was out @ berlin sat. nite @ 6pm made it from les's to 14 bridge and "surfed" back in an hour....just too rough,cold,rainy,even if they were biting(but they weren't)...west branch is a very rough lake if there is a west wind...Thoughts and prayers go out to the families and the surviving teenager!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I heard they were out in a 14ft. boat. With a day like yesterday and it being rough. I wouldn't be out in a 14ft. boat. Prayers are with the families.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

My thoughts go out to the families, and especially to the young man that did survive. This is something he will carry with him the rest of his life and never truly get over.

Tragedies like this is why people really need a boater safety course. Both my kids took one at 12 so they would understand the risks of boating just incase they were ever out with someone who didn't. We require people to get a driving license and cops will ask to see it. Many states require a boating course for people born after a certain date but I have never heard of a game warden asking for proof.


----------



## steelcrappie (Feb 15, 2011)

Sad. Will be in my prayers.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

So tragic! 

There just isn't enough words to ably deal with this. The heartbreak multiplied who knows how many times over as a result, and the joys forever lost.

Life is at times so heart-rending.

I'm also praying for everyone involved.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

just my thoughts to add to this trajedy. That young man is a true hero. For him to swim to shore in those conditions, ie cold water high winds and waves more than half his height is nothing short of a miracle. Then he had to make it back to the ramp find a phone and call for help. Talk about triathilon athletics. WOW. Way to go there young man your a real hero in my eyes. 
Life jackets, proper weather cloths, sfety gear in working order and water safety courses save lifes.
To all of those who volunteer and work for the EMS, rescue, law enforcement and recovery teams, Thank you from all of us out here who use these waterways, MANY MANY thank yous for sure.
many prayers
donm


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

Wow, that is so sad. every year,early spring.....I have a 14 foot and I am timid to take it on mogadore with these water temps. but I am not going to lecture, I would like to just offer my condolences...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

barf said:


> Wow, that is so sad. every year,early spring.....I have a 14 foot and I am timid to take it on mogadore with these water temps. but I am not going to lecture, I would like to just offer my condolences...


 If you go out. Be careful. Wear life jackets.( Don't know if those guys did.)


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Rod Hawg said:


> If you go out. Be careful. Wear life jackets.( Don't know if those guys did.)


No they weren't wearing lifejackets, that's why this is a tragedy. Plus there were 3 people in the boat and only two lifejackets on board. They did try to put them on in the water which is difficult any time let alone in cold water. 

If you go out on this cold water, wear your lifejacket and dress for the water temps not the air temps. If you should end up in the water get on top of your boat to get as much of your body out of the water as you can. 

Cold water survival depends upon what actions you take and when. To be a survivor, remember the 1-10-1 rule. You have ONE MINUTE to get your breathing under control. We all know that gasp when we jump in a cool pool in the summer. Cold water initially takes your breath away but you need to get it under control and not panic. Next, you have TEN MINUTES of meaningful movement in which to self rescue. After that time, your arms, legs and other muscles become useless and you can't even keep yourself afloat any more. Most drown at this point unless they are wearing a lifejacket. If you have a lifejacket on you can survive afloat for up to ONE HOUR before you become unconscious and hypothermia sets in. 

Check it out: [ame="http://vimeo.com/3838573"]Cold Water Boot Camp USA, 1-10-1 Principle Short on Vimeo[/ame].

What also made this a tragedy is that these guys attempted to swim while they pulled their boat ashore by its ropes. They wasted their ten minutes of meaningful movement trying to save their boat instead of themselves. No property is worth a life. Please, Fish Safe.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Wear a life jacket. It will keep you alive and keep you warmer in the boat. This is why the state requires boaters safety course now. I will never understand why people don't wear seat belts, life jackets, helmets, or survival suits. Guess its "cool" to be dead.

look at the pic to the left.....life jacket and thats in september you never know


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen this video more than I can remember.....Its something the American Canoe Association shows to people who are becoming instructors. I am a kayak instructor and never go out with out it ON. That dose not mean in the boat that means ON you cant get it on in the water. Once your in the water its too late. I am trained in deep water / open water rescue and an a professional rescuer. This was filmed in Fairport Harbor this time of year with the Coast Guard.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3850200"]Cold Water Boot Camp, 10 Minute Feature on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Life jackets would've kept them from goin under but that water is frigid. How long do they say you should try to be in the water with
Temps that cold. I know in Alaska without a survival suit it's 2 minutes. That's why I wouldn't go their in a 14ft boat now. Hypethermia is something I
Never want to have. Prayers with the family and boy who survived. What a gruesome expierance that would be.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Rod Hawg said:


> Life jackets would've kept them from goin under but that water is frigid. How long do they say you should try to be in the water with
> Temps that cold. I know in Alaska without a survival suit it's 2 minutes. That's why I wouldn't go their in a 14ft boat now. Hypethermia is something I
> Never want to have. Prayers with the family and boy who survived. What a gruesome expierance that would be.


Water temp is 47 deg right now according to the corps of engineers 330-358-2247 (recording) you have 45 min to an hour before you go unconscious if you are wearing a life jacket. But at least your still alive and you may be able to be brought back. There are tons of variables involved. They are greatly increased with a life jacket.

The best thing you can do is get out of the water. On top of the boat....swim to shore....get in the H.E.L.P. position

The HELP position in swimming is a survival method used to conserve heat if you have fallen in to cold water. It is difficult to do this position unless you are wearing a life jacket. "HELP" stands for Heat Escape Lessening Posture. This posture can increase the chances of survival by reducing the amount of body surface area that is directly exposed to cold water. In this position, the chest and knees are in contact with each other rather than being in contact with cold water.

1. Draw the knees up to the chest. 
2. Keep the face forward and out of the water. 
3. Hold the upper arms at the side and fold the lower arms across the chest, (or hug yourself and put your hands under your armpits.

Do not use this position in swift river currents or whitewater.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

What a collection of informative and life saving information. Although a lot of that info was not wasted, it was like preaching to the choir because of us already useing our pfd's. Even though I learned a lot here today. its more ammo for those geewiz conversations in the future for sure. 
The bottom line, is there are those who will not wear a pfd for love nor money no matter what you tell them. Thanks for all this current and relevant life safeing info. If only one life is saved from this thread the energy was not wasted.
Kim and I have three differant types of pfds we use regularly. We use the fannypack style in the summer when the air and water are close to the same temps. When the air and water is cold we wear the auto inflation style of pfd. and for cold or open water situation we wear the open or ocean style of fests. yes they are bulky but better than the alternative.
thanks to Rangerjulie and fishingful for those gr8 videos. Hope we can meet some time and share some stories.
later ya'll
please, please be safe outthere
donm


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My prayers go out to family and friends as they mourn their loss.

I noticed that PFD's have been recommended repeatedly and that is sound advice. I would also like to mention that having a means to climb back in your boat may also be critical to escape the deadly cold water. I have a permanently installed swim platform and folding ladder on my boat, but their are other means to get back in a boat; a difficult task if numbing cold, over weight, out of shape, shocked by the cold water, in a panic, etc. Do you have a way to climb back in the boat? What if you are alone or your partner's has limited abilities?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

VERY GOOD video; used to be USN aviation life support tech (parachute rigger); did some time assisting water survival instructors at NAS North Island and Miramar. To the many whom assisted in the grim task of recovery, my and many others thanks; to everyone else they didn`t decide to call personal floatation devices LIFE PRESERVERS because they couldn`t think of anything else to call them; as far as the hypothermia issue, look at it like this- with high winds IF they had had PFDs ON, there would have been an EXCELLENT chance the wind/ waves would have taken them ashore fairly fast, possibly allowing them to survive; even if they had died wearing them, it makes recovering your body so much easier/ faster/ SAFER for those tasked to do so. And last yr called the Watercraft guys on 4 boats where there were kids aboard without them UPON their persons; if YOU as an adult choose not to wear it, so be it. Taking a child out onto deep water without WEARING 1 is a CRIMINAL act, and YES I`ll call Watercraft again and again...PLEASE WEAR your PFD for those who you care for...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll probably be crucified for this but I'll be at WB this weekend in my 14'er and no I won't be wearing a life preserver. I HATE those things.
It's safer than the motorcycle people not wearing helmets. (poor justification).


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> I'll probably be crucified for this but I'll be at WB this weekend in my 14'er and no I won't be wearing a life preserver. I HATE those things.
> It's safer than the motorcycle people not wearing helmets. (poor justification).


Lewzer, 

Like most people, you probably hate the bulky, hot lifejackets and want your arms to be free for casting. I would ask that you consider purchasing an inflatable belt pack lifejacket. There are lightweight, comfortable, fit around your waist like a fanny pack, and you won't even know you have it on until you need it. Folks say that the inflatables are too costly, but you can find them between $55 - $77. When you need the lifejacket, you simply pull the cord and it inflates. You then take and place your head through the lifejacket, tie the strings and your floating safely. You can find them at boat dealers or sporting goods stores. 

In any case, please Fish Safe.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> I'll probably be crucified for this but I'll be at WB this weekend in my 14'er and no I won't be wearing a life preserver. I HATE those things.
> It's safer than the motorcycle people not wearing helmets. (poor justification).


Lewzer, I know what you mean. I participate in boating activies and I ride motorcycles too... I absolutely ALWAYS wear a helmet everytime I ride a motorcycle, but I don't wear life preservers when I'm boating. I always have them with me, I don't tend to go out in the boat rough weather, if things got rough while I was out then I'd head in (and put the PFD on if I thought I was in danger of capsizing), I only fish smaller lakes (I only have a 5 hp outboard), I mostly fish near shore, and I'm a good swimmer. Now I know that each one of these "excuses" does not completely remove the risks, but I feel that the risk level is acceptable compared to the discomfort of wearing a PFD constantly while on the water. When it comes to riding motorcycles, the risk calculations are very different... many more factors are beyond my control, and can't be foreseen... other drivers do unexpected things... deer run in front of traffic... mechanical failure on a bike can quickly lead to disaster... none of these things can I see the conditions getting worse and put on a helmet... they happen quickly, even suddenly. That being said, I do like RangerJulie's idea of trying out a less unfomfortable PFD. I still likely won't wear it in the summer when the water is warm and I'm fishing on a calm day... but perhaps if the water is cold and the wind is blowing, I would further reduce my risks. Or if I ever get a boat that goes faster than 6 mph, I would at least wear it while motoring around. I know there are people that will argue with us both about our decisions... but in the end everyone needs to make their own decisions and hopefully use common sense.

Thanks RangerJulie for such a sensible suggestion to those of us that don't wear PFDs regularly. It's obvious from your attitude that you're trying to look out for us.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

the cost cant be an issue anymore with the ODNR giving them away for free. We wear ours year round and I actually catch myself leaning my elbow on my fanniepack pfd all the time. Hey lewzer what happens if some dummy in a gofast or cabin cruiser swamps you and you hit your head on the way into the water? what then? Happened to me and my grandpa when I was a kid. He pulled me out of the water. What ever I hit my head on it sure rang my bell. I didnt know what was going on for quite a while. We didnt think it would happen to us either and all we had was the throwable seat cushions at the time. 1964. Thanks gramps for being there for me.God Rest Him. 
I told ya there would be those out there Rangerjulie.
later
donm


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Now one of those that Ranger Julie mentioned, I might be interested in.(problems financially right now, so we use the bulky ones) First off, are they legal for my children, or adults only? It kills me in the summer when I have nothing but my shorts on, and child with me has to wear those big bulky things. Being I have 5 kids, I'd sure be interested to know when and where they are *giving them away *as I could use at least 2 in my boat. (Only take 1-2 kids at a time) I took scuba when in my late teens, but still worry about survival if I fell in, in this cold weather/water! Being I'm now in my 50's!
And ohiojmj, I do have a means to get back in, but not everyone does. Go to your motor, cavitation plate(spelling?) and hit the trim button on the side of my motor, will lift you right up. Learned this yrs ago. Now the two guys that drowned, it wouldn't of helped as the boat capsized.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys,

Good info. I personally would like to see mandatory laws saying that any boat under 18 feet, everyone on the boat has to wear a Life Jacket. I know that's not going to happen but I think it would save lives. 

Then you get into the personal choice issue that I do not wish to discuss in this thread. 

When I am in a kayak I always have one on. Mine dose not mess with me at all and I hardly notice I have it on. 

I was just putting the information out there. 
Education is the best way to foster prevention. 
If one person learned something then that was the goal.

I also agree that they are PFD's but people identify them as life jackets and that is the common term used for them. I try to not mix the terms as much as I can. As they help you float but don't necessarily save your life. Knowledge and good decision making help you do that.
Swim platforms are an excellent idea and getting back into a boat is difficult.
I practice my open water rescue skills on a regular basis. With a few simple tools I can get back into a kayak by myself and get underway again.

Just know before you go and the 3 W's Wind Weather and Waves!

This is a tragic way to start the season off.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> I'll probably be crucified for this but I'll be at WB this weekend in my 14'er and no I won't be wearing a life preserver. I HATE those things.
> It's safer than the motorcycle people not wearing helmets. (poor justification).


I personally only where mine in spring and fall..... I stay off of big water...I would like to get a hold of one of those inflateables


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Wear your life jacket. By the way, most of the male drowning victims in good weather, I pulled from Lake Erie had their pants zippers open. Standing at the side of the boat, all it takes is a wave or wake. That can get you on any body of water.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

"Wear It Ohio" is the campain to save lifes. This is our third year with our free pfds. Here is the link to the schedule for the odnr parks pfd give away web site. I think the minimum age for it to be legal to wear an inflatable pfd is 16 and most inflatables are designed for 17 year olds that are 80 lbs and up. I sure hope this helps to make it easier for people to get and wear their pfd.


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/NewsandEvents/WearItOhio/tabid/2482/Default.aspx

later ya'll
donm


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

This extremely sad accident occured 1 week after I received a ticket on Pymantuming for only having cushions, yes, my stupidity, I thought under 16' you only needed cushions, cost me $83.00 (luckily it was the PA guys that got me, Ohio would have been 200 plus). Obviously this will never happen again as I am not the type of fisherman/boater that tries to get away with things. I fished out there for 3 years with just cushions and never got stopped, they could not believe that when I told them, but they knew it was true.

After hearing about this incident it has changed my thinking 10 fold. It was fairly rough the day we were out there, and the water temp was only 41 gegrees, I will wear a PFD in early spring from now on, period. I will not wear one in the warmer weather as I am a very good swimmer and I know I could get back in the boat if I had to. I only stand to pee in a coffee can or stretch, and I am in the center of the boat when I do it.

So thanks to the PA rangers for finally catching me and making sure I have the right stuff on board. My wife was pretty pissed, not about the 83 bucks, about me not being safe. Bought 2 new vests the day after.

My heart goes out to the families involved here, I was very sad when I saw this story. Stay safe all!


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

This is a situation we have dealt with before.... seat belts or not, helmet or not. PFD or not. Only problem is " not " will get you killed. And making it a law doesn't fix the problem. How many people don't buckle up in the car. It boils down to personal decisions and common sense appropriate for the situation. Those boaters that are properly prepared for the unknown have the best chance of survival in any situation. Think it out before it happens. This accident was unfortunate ( and avoidable ). Hopefully, the heightened awareness and information from it will help save lives in the future. And because of this, I know I have to rethink the way I do things while on the water. Prayers to the families and friends that are involved.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

my heatrs out to the family, I have a inflatable life vest , never wore one till three yrs back, now its so esay to put on and you don,t even know your wearing it, best fish money I ever spent.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> my heatrs out to the family, I have a inflatable life vest , never wore one till three yrs back, now its so esay to put on and you don,t even know your wearing it, best fish money I ever spent.


Glad to hear it!! It's easy to Fish Safe.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Ntflyer said:


> This extremely sad accident occured 1 week after I received a ticket on Pymantuming for only having cushions, yes, my stupidity, I thought under 16' you only needed cushions, cost me $83.00 (luckily it was the PA guys that got me, Ohio would have been 200 plus). Obviously this will never happen again as I am not the type of fisherman/boater that tries to get away with things. I fished out there for 3 years with just cushions and never got stopped, they could not believe that when I told them, but they knew it was true.
> 
> After hearing about this incident it has changed my thinking 10 fold. It was fairly rough the day we were out there, and the water temp was only 41 gegrees, I will wear a PFD in early spring from now on, period. I will not wear one in the warmer weather as I am a very good swimmer and I know I could get back in the boat if I had to. I only stand to pee in a coffee can or stretch, and I am in the center of the boat when I do it.
> 
> ...


Ntflyer,

I'm glad to hear that you've taken this tragedy and turned it into a positive for you and your family by buying AND wearing lifejackets. I would recommend an inflatable lifejacket in the summer months if you find the regular Type 3 too hot and cumbersome. Check out the link that dmills4124 posted. This program is awesome. You sign a pledge card saying you'll wear the inflatable PFD that they give you and it's yours!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

ALL SAFETY laws and rules are written in BLOOD, AGONY, REGRET and SORROW... it`s SO much cheaper easier and smarter and more loving to those you care for to just PUT IT ON! Get a comfortable snazzy stylish 1 that you`ll be PROUD to WEAR, go "high end" and buy a Gucci...JUST WEAR IT !!! Funerals are EXPENSIVE !!! AND cut into everyone else`s time and LIVES.....W E A R IT !!!


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

A few years back I fell out of my boat taking a leak and wasn't wearing my vest. Luckily I was close enough to shore and in the middle of summer so I grabbed my anchor line on the front of the boat and swam to shore towing my 12ft alum behind. I now carry a plastic coffee can with a handle to do my business from inside the boat and I bought a NRS Chinook Mesh Back Fishing PFD online. I wear this thing religiously when I'm by myself and it's very comfortable. It does have the downfall of only being rated at 16.5lbs but I feel safer with the added protection of not relying on an inflatable vest or belt.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i fill for the familey but we have all the safty gear at are finger tips and for the ones to say i dont wear it when its warm is wrong you can still fall out of the boat and crack your head and get knocked out and go down in warm water i have mine on when the boat is moveing and there are light weight vest that you forget you have it on so please wear it and live to fish another day,


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

rangerjulie said:


> Ntflyer,
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you've taken this tragedy and turned it into a positive for you and your family by buying AND wearing lifejackets. I would recommend an inflatable lifejacket in the summer months if you find the regular Type 3 too hot and cumbersome. Check out the link that dmills4124 posted. This program is awesome. You sign a pledge card saying you'll wear the inflatable PFD that they give you and it's yours!


Thank you Julie, since I posted this I have been looking at the inflatables, they look comfortable enough and I believe I will pick one up and wear when in the boat! Thanks so much for the feedback!

Mike


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

Fish Til I Die said:


> It does have the downfall of only being rated at 16.5lbs but I feel safer with the added protection of not relying on an inflatable vest or belt.


What does the 16.5# rating mean? I am 250#, I can't find much explanation on the internet.

thanks!

Mike


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

NTFlyer asked what and how the 12lb to 35 rating applied to him as a buyer of lifejackets(pdf's). I asked the same question to Mustang Equipment and here is what I learned to the best of my ability to explain it; The average male weighs about 165 to 175lbs. When a person is in the water and they then weigh him he is at about 7.5 lbs. So if you apply 12.5 lbs of positive bouyance to that person it would then cancel the 7.5 lbs of his weight and give him 5lb of lift out of the water. Apply the same to the 35lb lift and you would have 27.5lbs of lift. Without the extra bouyancy the person will only be an inch or so above the water. Add the extra postitive bouyancy and you then have a person with their face several inches out of the water and much easier for them to breath. They have a formula for everyone. In other word the more lbs the rating is the better it will lift above the water line. I hope this helps to explain how these work. 
Later Ya'll
donm


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Don. Excellent answer. Here's a good link to check out, it explains it very well. http://www.boatsafe.com/kids/buoyancy.htm

And don't worry NTFlyer, I'm not, should we say, the same size I was when I was 20, LOL, and my inflatable works just fine. Check out the video of me testing mine in a swimming pool on our FB page, www.facebook.com/MJKirwanDam. Hope all this helps.

rangerjulie


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just knew there was a formula somewere that they used. Just couldnt find it.
Thanks Ranger Julie.
donm


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

dmills4124 said:


> NTFlyer asked what and how the 12lb to 35 rating applied to him as a buyer of lifejackets(pdf's). I asked the same question to Mustang Equipment and here is what I learned to the best of my ability to explain it; The average male weighs about 165 to 175lbs. When a person is in the water and they then weigh him he is at about 7.5 lbs. So if you apply 12.5 lbs of positive bouyance to that person it would then cancel the 7.5 lbs of his weight and give him 5lb of lift out of the water. Apply the same to the 35lb lift and you would have 27.5lbs of lift. Without the extra bouyancy the person will only be an inch or so above the water. Add the extra postitive bouyancy and you then have a person with their face several inches out of the water and much easier for them to breath. They have a formula for everyone. In other word the more lbs the rating is the better it will lift above the water line. I hope this helps to explain how these work.
> Later Ya'll
> donm


Excellent answer! Thanks much! I am 6'4, so I have a lot of floating area!


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

I just watched the video, thanks Julie! I learned a lot today from you guys, thanks to all!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Speaking of Tv shows and the original thought of this thread. My wifes cousin knows the family of the people involved in this trajedy. What has been relayed to us thru her is that this 14y/o boy swam to shore and then stripped down to his underwear. He then ran 1/4 mile of shoreline to the ramp and found a phone to call for help. Now to my point, Does anyone know or have an idea how he would know to strip off his wet clothes without going through special forces training so he didnt go into shock?
Here's a hint, Bear Grills and Man/wild. If these young people are learning life saving skills on TV, what else?
Way to go there little hero. Prayers and kudos to you.
Just something to think about.
later ya'll
donm


----------

